# January 2021 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck



## RBHeadge PE (Jan 27, 2021)

Welcome to the January 2021 PE post-exam wait period. Did you think that studying for the exam, seeing it get cancelled in April, studying again, and taking the exam while wearing a face mask in the middle of a global pandemic was the hard part? Well you were wrong! Waiting for the exam results is the worst part of this whole process.

A few years ago @Dexman PE PMP wrote a famous post (http://engineerboards.com/topic/21356-feel-good-about-how-you-did-on-the-exam/) outlining the stages of the post-exam emotional roller-coaster. I’ve reproduced his immortal words (italics) and added a few new insights and advice below.

*Phase 0 (Emotional Hangover) *This happens immediately after the conclusion of the exam. You spend the next few days bouncing between phases 1-5, either individually or at the same time. You are Heisenberg's test result, simultaneously convinced that you passed and failed at the same time.

You'll find yourself suddenly with a lot of free time and no idea what to spend it on (pro tip: spam thread here, spend time with family and friends, or burn off the stress at the gym). You'll be looking at which PE stamps to order, and which PE study classes to take for the next exam. After a few days your brain will slow down and you settle into... 

*Phase 1 (CALM)* This stage will last a few days. You may still be recovering from the mental marathon of the exam or the post-exam binge fest. The full weight of what has just happened hasn’t really set in and you are probably a bit relaxed thinking that the worst is over.

*Phase 2* *(SECOND-GUESSING) *_will start to set in over the next few days. You will start to forget small (but important) pieces of the exam and forget how you answered the question, but will remember just enough so that you keep trying to re-calculate the answers in your head. You will slowly begin to convince yourself that you got it wrong._

*Phase 3* *(WORRY) *_will follow within a few weeks. At this point, you've convinced yourself that you've missed a few problems, but you *should* still be ok._

*Phase 4 (DOUBT)* _After worrying for about a month (we're now within _2-3 _weeks of results at this point), you'll jump into full blown doubt. You are now certain that you missed way too many questions to stand a chance at passing._

*Phase 5 (ANGER)* _Once you've lost hope of passing, you'll move into Phase 5 (anger) over the fact that it's taken way too damn long to grade a simple scantron and the guys at NCEES are morons for taking so long. I mean, really, 6-8 weeks to feed a scantron into a f*ing machine, COME ON!! Another source of anger stems from all of the "Not this shit again" and "Don't try to calc it because it's worthless" responses to all of your cut-score_ and release date_ posts._

BTW, want a sanity check of why it takes so long to “just score a scantron”? look here:

http://engineerboards.com/topic/29578-ncees-news-update/?page=8&amp;tab=comments#comment-7463208

*Phase 6 (RESULTS) *_Finally, you'll hit Phase 6 (results). Each person reacts differently at this point whether they passed or not, how many times they've taken it, financial implications, expectations, etc. Regardless of how the results come out, at this point you will find that the CAB of your choice is very welcomed to either celebrate or cry into._


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jan 27, 2021)

Then there are obsessive futile “exercises” waiting examinees engage in. These can happen anytime during phases 2, 3, 4, and 5. The order of the exercise is arbitrary

*Futile Exercise A (Trying to calculate the cut-score)* you’ll start speculating on the cut score, as if it’s universal for all exams. Maybe discussing a question in a nebulous way and convincing yourself that it will get tossed. You start spouting conspiracy theories that there is a quota for maximum and minimum number of passers (there isn’t), or that NCESS wants you to fail to get more of your money (nope).

The cut score will vary from exam session to exam session and from one engineering discipline to another. The cut score is based on what the minimally competent PE would get for that selection of test problems. Yes, PEs and other SMEs take practice exams with those problems to establish a baseline. It’s futile to try to guess the “cut score”, and even if you could you don’t know your own score anyway, so it really doesn’t matter.

Want a little more elaboration? Look here:

http://engineerboards.com/topic/30365-the-wait-is-killing-me/?do=findComment&amp;comment=7485676

http://engineerboards.com/topic/33494-april-2019-post-exam-wait-period-welcome-to-the-suck/?do=findComment&amp;comment=7553891

*Futile Exercise B (trying to figure out how to get results before they come out)* You’ll start trying to figure out ways to learn of your results before they come out. This will include searching your state’s PE license lookup or another state website, spam calling and emailing NCEES or the state board, etc.

First: Please be nice to your state board workers! You are taking this test to become a professional, so act like a professional.

NCESS won’t tell you anything beyond “8-10 weeks” until after they released the results. The state boards won’t tell you much more and NCESS usually doesn’t share anything firm with them anyway. The boards will often get surprised with the results too. No state starts updating their license lookup prior to the initial release of results. So don’t bother searching there until at least one state has released first! Some states (Mass, NJ, and a couple others) have third-party websites like PCS and CTS where you can divine a pass/fail, but it won’t happen until other states have already started releasing, and those states tend to release after everyone else too.

Oh, and don’t fall for the “try to register for the next exam” trick. It’s not a valid way to determine if you passed or failed. Now that you know about it, I have ZERO pity for you if you _still_ fall for this it!

And BTW, getting mailers for PE study courses and/or PDH courses isn’t a sign that you failed or passed either. Nor is getting an invitation to join ASCE or NSPE. It simply means that you’re on someones’ mailing list.

*Futile Exercise C* *(guessing the release date)* This is another favorite pass time. You’ll start looking through old map threads to try to guess the release date. Maybe you’ll look at state board meetings dates and try to cross reference with the past results to figure out when’s this years’ will come out. Multiple posters look at the (lack of) data and come to a “conclusion” that a given date is “it”. The OG’s tell you that the wait will last a little bit longer, but group-think sets in and the vets get mocked for “trolling”. Things get even worse when the “sure thing” date passes without a release.

No one can say with certainty when the results will be released this early after the exam. With that written, we have been following things for a while and we have an idea of when the release will generally happen. Fall results take longer than spring results because of the holidays and time available to schedule cut score meetings.

The vets may not know the exact date ahead of time, but we generally know the signs and can confidently give a “no earlier than” date. *This is not the same as a release date.* We’ll also know when things are imminent.

Still want to scratch the itch? @Duckdude actually took the time to make a spreadsheet of known release dates for all states for all exams sessions going back for over a decade. And he did it AFTER he got his results back. Great dedication and work on his part! You can browse it here if you are curious.









PE Release History


I started to make a spreadsheet of the release dates. While going to previous maps for the dates, I got to the April 2014 forum and found out someone else has done the same thing. I have a much more simpler spreadsheet than the one previously posted in the forum below...




engineerboards.com





But be warned, scratching an itch usually makes it worse.

*Futile Exercise D (reading the tea leaves)* This is a variation on futile exercises B and C, but warrants its own category. You’ll start scrutinizing every NCEES tweet or facebook post, take screenshots and discuss minor tweaks to the dashboard layout, or get over excited when a state board has called an emergency meeting. You look for any clue or edge to see if you passed/failed or when the results may come out.

Sometimes these signs are legit, often they’re not. The OG’s have been tracking things for years and know how to separate the signal from the noise. 

*Futile Exercise E (harassing NCEES and state board employees) *The title says it all, it's an aggravated version of futile exercise B. Don't be a dick. Harassing NCEES so badly that they shut down the online chat function is not an accomplishment to be proud of. You aren't doing yourself any favors by acting unprofessional.

*Futile Exercise F5 (spam reloading the NCEES dashboard)) *During this phase you are continuously reloading the NCEES dashboard and/or refreshing your email.

You may be tempted to continuously reload the dashboard after about 4-5 weeks. It’s a mediocre way to burn off stress, and a great way to waste internet bandwidth and possibly break your F5 button; but it won’t get you your results before the initial release email goes out.

But after the initial release, we can confirm that sometimes the examinees dashboard will update with the results prior to the NCESS email going out. The time difference is anywhere from no-delay to a couple hours. So after the initial release you can go ahead and spam F5 to relieve the jitters.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jan 27, 2021)

*Feel free to use this thread to ask questions about the process or nonviolently rant about it*. But in the interest of your sanity (and the happiness and security of your friends, family and co-workers) try not dwell too much on the exam. Spend time with friends and family, burn off stress at the gym, find a hobby, or better yet spend some time on the game threads; especially the spam thread. It’s a well-known fact that NCEES won’t release the results until the thread reaches 15k, so start spammin’!

Oh, and we could really use some new blood in the EB Mafia game.









EB Mafia


Looking to see if there would be any interest in starting up an EB Mafia game? For those who haven’t heard of it, you basically have a few players who are secretly members of the mafia, and they try to eliminate all the other players before being discovered. RULES: Welcome to EB Mafia! Below...




engineerboards.com





The vets have all experienced this firsthand, sometimes more than once, and we know how much it sucks. And some of us will tease you about it too. It was done to us to help break the tension and we’re carrying on the tradition. There is nothing personal meant or implied in the teases, and we hope you’ll all stick around to aid, distract, and tease the next group.

Good luck, and we all look forward to meeting many new interesting engineers and hope you all stick around to see what a fun and entertaining group we can actually be.

So, how did the exam go yesterday?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jan 27, 2021)

Examinees who took the January 2021 exam are unable to take the April 2021 offering. Our best guess is, similar to Oct 2020, NCEES will delay the release of the January results until after the April registration deadline of March 4th 15:00 eastern. So the results will not come until after that date/time.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 27, 2021)

Also, getting the survey means NOTHING. Just that you got a survey. 

And do not harass the chat box people.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Jan 27, 2021)

Board went pretty quiet leading up to this offering...I suppose the lesser # of examinees is the reason?


----------



## TerryR21 (Jan 27, 2021)

Two of my super young colleagues took the test yesterday. I'll be sure to ask how they're feeling about the test next week when I see them.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jan 27, 2021)

NJHHEngineer said:


> Board went pretty quiet leading up to this offering...I suppose the lesser # of examinees is the reason?


That's probably a big reason for it. It's a special administration only for civils, and it's in limited cities. My WAG is that it's likely less than 2k people, compared to ~15k for a normal offering. 

That reminds me. The exams were only offered in: 

Arizona
Colorado
Connecticut
Florida
Kansas
Kentucky
Minnesota
North Carolina
Nevada
Ohio
Oregon
Texas
Utah
Washington
For map making purposes, do we have anyone who took that exam who have came from a different State?


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Jan 27, 2021)

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's probably a big reason for it. It's a special administration only for civils, and it's in limited cities. My WAG is that it's likely less than 2k people, compared to ~15k for a normal offering.
> 
> That reminds me. The exams were only offered in:
> 
> ...


True - I suspect it may have only been "locals" to the exam sites. I remember getting that email and being like "umm...so you want me to drive 3+ hours to Hartford, CT (closest to me), the night before, stay in a hotel in an unfamiliar city, and then wake up and take the biggest exam of my life?" No thanks...And to top it off, I recall the email saying something to the tune of "This list may change as other locations are procured...but you have like 2 weeks to make the decision to take the exam in January"


----------



## Blockchain_PE (Jan 27, 2021)

I took it. It is not as bad your mind telling you. The best thing was small crowd and full hotel conference desk to splatter your reference materials.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Jan 27, 2021)

thinline said:


> I took it. It is not as bad your mind telling you. The best thing was small crowd and full hotel conference desk to splatter your reference materials.


I guess that works. I sucked it up and took the October. I was originally registered for April. I couldn't bear pushing it off another few months.


----------



## dsp002 (Jan 27, 2021)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Also, getting the survey means NOTHING. Just that you got a survey.
> 
> And do not harass the chat box people.


This is true.
I got the survey and passed.
I did not complete it in time. I clicked the link 9 days from the time I received it, but the link said the survey was not available anymore. I emailed NCEES about this and they said that the link lasted 7 days, but that I was free to give a review on the exam via email.
I did just that in about 400 words including 8/10 specific questions I remembered. I was very stressed because of the 'get survey = fail' legend, but it proved not true in this case.

I still think we should troll with birdies and puppies...imho

Good luck to everyone that took the Exam this last time!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 27, 2021)

dsp002 said:


> I still think we should troll with birdies and puppies...imho


I have over 2500 pictures of my dog so I can 100% troll with dog pics.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Jan 28, 2021)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I have over 2500 pictures of my dog so I can 100% troll with dog pics.


But can you...dog with troll pics?




Photocred: Google....not my dog.


----------



## Atl_transportation (Jan 29, 2021)

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's probably a big reason for it. It's a special administration only for civils, and it's in limited cities. My WAG is that it's likely less than 2k people, compared to ~15k for a normal offering.
> 
> That reminds me. The exams were only offered in:
> 
> ...


I am in Ga and took it in NC.


----------



## Atl_transportation (Jan 29, 2021)

How does everyone feel that took it in January? The morning went ok for me and the afternoon felt like a dumpster fire. To be specific the first 15 questions or so of the afternoon seemed really rough and then i was trying to play catch up the whole time. Remember, not to talk details when you answer.


----------



## CE_2_CE (Jan 30, 2021)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Welcome to the January 2021 PE post-exam wait period. Did you think that studying for the exam, seeing it get cancelled in April, studying again, and taking the exam while wearing a face mask in the middle of a global pandemic was the hard part? Well you were wrong! Waiting for the exam results is the worst part of this whole process.
> 
> A few years ago @Dexman PE PMP wrote a famous post (http://engineerboards.com/topic/21356-feel-good-about-how-you-did-on-the-exam/) outlining the stages of the post-exam emotional roller-coaster. I’ve reproduced his immortal words (italics) and added a few new insights and advice below.
> 
> ...


One worry I had was remembering if I signed the PM exam booklet. I remember signing the AM, but couldn't remember signing the PM.
I passed Oct. 2020.

Later on, it will be a fun story to tell future engineers. "Back in my day...we took the exam with a face mask and had to wait months for the results. You kids these days can take it in an "x" of time and get the results in seconds." Ha ha ha.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 31, 2021)

Good luck everyone


----------



## Atl_transportation (Feb 10, 2021)

This is my 4th time taking the PE and waiting. I haven't decided if this board being so quite and slow is better or worse than the previous 3 times.

I did see something new this last time that I hadn't the previous 3 times. A individual was asked to leave the testing center after having his phone on him in the exam. Its what nightmares are made of. You think you left it in the car but actually left it in a bag you bring in the test. The proctors where understanding that it was 350 bucks he was loosing....Clearly they didn't understand it was really about the 400 hrs he had just spent studying.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Feb 10, 2021)

Atl_transportation said:


> I did see something new this last time that I hadn't the previous 3 times. A individual was asked to leave the testing center after having his phone on him in the exam. Its what nightmares are made of. You think you left it in the car but actually left it in a bag you bring in the test. The proctors where understanding that it was 350 bucks he was loosing....Clearly they didn't understand it was really about the 400 hrs he had just spent studying.


 THAAAAT SUCKS!....when I took it in October they made everyone raise their hands if they had a phone on them. Then made everyone get up and walk to the front of the room and put their phones on a little "stage" they had set up in the front of the room.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Feb 11, 2021)

Atl_transportation said:


> This is my 4th time taking the PE and waiting. I haven't decided if this board being so quite and slow is better or worse than the previous 3 times.


I'd think less chatter would reduce the stress, but the lack of talking probably internalizes everything too. It'll start picking up in three weeks, right before the release drops. 



NJHHEngineer said:


> THAAAAT SUCKS!....when I took it in October they made everyone raise their hands if they had a phone on them. Then made everyone get up and walk to the front of the room and put their phones on a little "stage" they had set up in the front of the room.


Maryland operates that way too. I'm surprised more locations don't make it SOP.


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 11, 2021)

Alt Phase 0.5 - Previous examinees quietly going onto NCEES, worried that their 'pass' has somehow been converted to a 'fail' when they weren't looking


----------



## Dothracki PE (Feb 11, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> Alt Phase 0.5 - Previous examinees quietly going onto NCEES, worried that their 'pass' has somehow been converted to a 'fail' when they weren't looking


Mine is still good! I even got the paper from NY state to prove it.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Feb 11, 2021)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'd think less chatter would reduce the stress, but the lack of talking probably internalizes everything too. It'll start picking up in three weeks, right before the release drops.
> 
> 
> Maryland operates that way too. I'm surprised more locations don't make it SOP.


I agree - I mean I understand WHY they don't want examinees to have their phones...but at the same time what if their is an emergency and someone is trying to get ahold of you?

In my case - I took the exam when my wife was coming up on 7 months or so pregnant. If she'd gone into premature labor or something happened and was trying to get in touch with me...she would have been screwed.


----------



## Mike M PE (Feb 11, 2021)

NJHHEngineer said:


> THAAAAT SUCKS!....when I took it in October they made everyone raise their hands if they had a phone on them. Then made everyone get up and walk to the front of the room and put their phones on a little "stage" they had set up in the front of the room.


I would have preferred that over having to leave because I forgot my phone was in my bag. That truly sucks!


----------



## dsp002 (Feb 11, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> Alt Phase 0.5 - Previous examinees quietly going onto NCEES, worried that their 'pass' has somehow been converted to a 'fail' when they weren't looking


Took a screen shot ASAP!


----------



## dsp002 (Feb 11, 2021)

NJHHEngineer said:


> THAAAAT SUCKS!....when I took it in October they made everyone raise their hands if they had a phone on them. Then made everyone get up and walk to the front of the room and put their phones on a little "stage" they had set up in the front of the room.


Florida the same. "If you have a phone on you, put it in this box in the front of the room" once in the AM and again in the PM. What a nightmare for ppl that have actually been kicked out!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 11, 2021)

dsp002 said:


> Florida the same. "If you have a phone on you, put it in this box in the front of the room" once in the AM and again in the PM. What a nightmare for ppl that have actually been kicked out!!!


VT does this too.

When I proctored in college, someone left their phone behind...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Feb 11, 2021)

NJHHEngineer said:


> True - I suspect it may have only been "locals" to the exam sites. I remember getting that email and being like "umm...so you want me to drive 3+ hours to Hartford, CT (closest to me), the night before, stay in a hotel in an unfamiliar city, and then wake up and take the biggest exam of my life?" No thanks...And to top it off, I recall the email saying something to the tune of "This list may change as other locations are procured...but you have like 2 weeks to make the decision to take the exam in January"


Some of us have to drive 3+ hours, stay in a hotel in an unfamiliar city for a regular examination, no matter what.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Feb 11, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> Some of us have to drive 3+ hours, stay in a hotel in an unfamiliar city for a regular examination, no matter what.


This is true. I guess I'm spoiled in that both "normal" exam locations in NJ are roughly the same 45 minute drive and I could drive to either one the day of. 

I guess the personal sticker shock is more the, I could take it 45 minutes away if they'd let me. But then to say, "welll here's our list and it might change as/if we procure more locations" and the closest location being that far a way is what turned me off of that idea...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Feb 11, 2021)

NJHHEngineer said:


> This is true. I guess I'm spoiled in that both "normal" exam locations in NJ are roughly the same 45 minute drive and I could drive to either one the day of.
> 
> I guess the personal sticker shock is more the, I could take it 45 minutes away if they'd let me. But then to say, "welll here's our list and it might change as/if we procure more locations" and the closest location being that far a way is what turned me off of that idea...


Comparing apples to apples, for this regional one, the closest location was 6+ hours away, so wasn't going to happen. Not that they offered my exam during it anyway.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 11, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> Some of us have to drive 3+ hours, stay in a hotel in an unfamiliar city for a regular examination, no matter what.


To test in my state, it was 2.5hours. I tested in a different state and it was 4hrs (more if it was snowing. Which it was once or twice)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 11, 2021)

NJHHEngineer said:


> True - I suspect it may have only been "locals" to the exam sites. I remember getting that email and being like "umm...so you want me to drive 3+ hours to Hartford, CT (closest to me), the night before, stay in a hotel in an unfamiliar city, and then wake up and take the biggest exam of my life?" No thanks...And to top it off, I recall the email saying something to the tune of "This list may change as other locations are procured...but you have like 2 weeks to make the decision to take the exam in January"


TBH I'd avoid testing in Hartford. IIRC, it's still held at the XL Center so yay for testing in an arena


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 11, 2021)

triple!


----------



## aisaac (Feb 11, 2021)

What day of the week are results generally released? If April exam registration ends on 3/4 then would a good guess be that results would be released the following week? That would put it at six weeks...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 11, 2021)

aisaac said:


> What day of the week are results generally released? If April exam registration ends on 3/4 then would a good guess be that results would be released the following week? That would put it at six weeks...


For P&P, literally any business day. At anytime during EST business hours.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Feb 12, 2021)

aisaac said:


> What day of the week are results generally released? If April exam registration ends on 3/4 then would a good guess be that results would be released the following week? That would put it at six weeks...


IIRC - for October, the just about every state had their results out within the week of release. Granted, the release date was a Monday. I would assume it's a safe assumption to say within 2 weeks of the release? This was only my first time around. Maybe some of the board vets can confirm.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Feb 16, 2021)

Results already?









January 2021 Regional Civil PE Exam results


If anyone is interested, Florida has released its results from the special region January 2021 Civil PE exam. (Hopefully this is the proper forum for this. I didn't see any other thread on the regional exams.)




engineerboards.com


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Feb 16, 2021)

Map is up:








January 2021 Results Map


I will update this map only as needed. If you know when another State released then please post it below.




engineerboards.com


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Feb 16, 2021)

This is so strange. Day 21? WOW!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 16, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> This is so strange. Day 21? WOW!


I'm guessing because there are many fewer examinees?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Feb 17, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> This is so strange. Day 21? WOW!


I'm shocked too. It wasn't even on my radar.


jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm guessing because there are many fewer examinees?


That, or something that's a function of the low number of examinees and/or exam sites? Less manual QA checks? Less investigations of misbehavior? 

This is about two weeks short of the previous release record. So I wonder what took the extra time previously (besides waiting for cut score meetings). And will the extra time still be needed for the last two P&P exams in April and October?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Feb 17, 2021)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm shocked too. It wasn't even on my radar.
> 
> That, or something that's a function of the low number of examinees and/or exam sites? Less manual QA checks? Less investigations of misbehavior?
> 
> This is about two weeks short of the previous release record. So I wonder what took the extra time previously (besides waiting for cut score meetings). And will the extra time still be needed for the last two P&P exams in April and October?


There is the real question. And then, once all PE exams are transitioned to CBT, what does that mean for the SE- will that go faster as well? They graded the constructed answer portion in about 1 1/2 days, according to the Licensure exchange. Hopefully I don't have to find that out!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Feb 17, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> There is the real question. And then, once all PE exams are transitioned to CBT, what does that mean for the SE- will that go faster as well? They graded the constructed answer portion in about 1 1/2 days, according to the Licensure exchange. Hopefully I don't have to find that out!


ref? Is the 1.5 days for the grading of the constructed problems or the "cut score" meeting for the constructed problems? My understanding is the long pole for grading the SE exam is the *very* limited number of people who actually grade the essay questions.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Feb 18, 2021)

This has to be a function of fewer examinees? OR perhaps they offered the same exam as October, therefore they already had a large enough pool of examinees to determine the cut score/competency on the exam. In would assume, those who jumped on the January train were ones that were planning for October but uncertain about COVID. I don't think there was enough time to decide first time to jump into January from the announced it. If I recall correctly anyway...


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 2, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> There is the real question. And then, once all PE exams are transitioned to CBT, what does that mean for the SE- will that go faster as well? They graded the constructed answer portion in about 1 1/2 days, according to the Licensure exchange. Hopefully I don't have to find that out!


You were right. I just saw the February Licensure Exchange. It looks like they extended the grading period form three to five days to accommodate the all virtual process - with the bulk happening over a 1.5 day period. 

A look through the rest of the newsletter shows that they are using zoom for just about everything else over (at least) the next few months. One would think that they'll start grading everything faster going forward.


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 25, 2021)

Wow, that's such great news you are able not to worry by saving money and taking advantage of the 14 days of free editions that this service offers...


----------

